# Ipad 1 se décharge tout seul



## Mandella (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelque jours mon ipad se décharge tout seul la nuit alors qu'il y a aucune application en tache de fond et que je verrouille bien l'ipad ! Il est bien à jour et je l'ai redémarré. je perd 30 % par jour si je n'y touche pas alors qu'avant je n'avais pas de problème! Je dois faire jouer ma garantie pour ma batterie ou quelque chose d'autre?

merci


----------



## ederntal (22 Juillet 2011)

Si tu l'as éteins puis rallumé, et qu'il fait la même même sans ouvrir d'applications, c'est que c'est la batterie qui est endommagée (= SAV).

Mais tu peux faire un test pour être sûr : fais une sauvegarde de ton iPad sur ton Mac, remets-le à zéro via iTunes sans installer d'applications et vérifie s&#8217;il fait la même chose.

Tu auras ainsi le coeur net pour savoir si c'est une application ou si c'est vraiment la batterie&#8230;


----------



## Mandella (22 Juillet 2011)

ok merci je vais tente ca se week end !

si il retourne au sav, il me donneront un ipad 2?


----------



## Frenchroller (22 Juillet 2011)

Mandella a dit:


> ok merci je vais tente ca se week end !
> 
> si il retourne au sav, il me donneront un ipad 2?


Non je ne crois pas


----------



## Mandella (22 Juillet 2011)

dommage


----------



## albedo83 (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui si tu n'as pas d'applis en tâche de fond, c'est un problème technique


----------



## Toximityx (23 Juillet 2011)

albedo83 a dit:


> Oui si tu n'as pas d'applis en tâche de fond, c'est un problème technique



Attentions aux e-mails...


----------



## will0ose (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour , 
pour ne plus avoir ce genre de souci il faut restaurer ton ipad 
et le configurer en tant que nouvelle ipad (ne pas utiliser de sauvegarde)
Pas besoin de S.A.V c'est ton firmware qui a du bugger quelque part 
tiens nous au courant .


----------



## Mandella (25 Juillet 2011)

oki je le reconfigure mais si je le restaure après ca reviendra?


----------

